# Cat's feet still swelling



## Tifta (Aug 19, 2011)

So I took my 9 month old cat into the vet a week ago because her two front feet were swelling. They got about twice the size of her normal feet. Doctor couldn't find anything wrong with her. He said he thought it might be an allergy to something. He gave her a steroid shot and a two week antibotic So the day before her back foot swelled twice the size the next morning it was fine. Then tonight I noticed her front paw was swollen. I am going to take her in again. I just wondered if anyone has heard or has had this happen to their cat. 
The only thing I have changed lately is that I have been feeding her Natural Instinct wet food. She eats, drinks and goes to the bathroom fine. I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Have your vet do a blood panel. Sounds like there's something more going on. And good on you for taking her back to the vet. You're a good kitty mommy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never heard about this problem. I found this during a search: 



> Another cause of swollen paws may be allergies. It can also be due to something more serious, such as lupus, which is an autoimmune disorder, or pitting edema. Pitting edema occurs when hormone problems or heart disease prevents proper fluid drainage. When any of these are the causes, more than one paw may be swollen, and a trip to the vet is definitely indicated to determine the diagnosis and best course of treatment.


Maybe with the food change, it could be allergies.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I've never heard of swollen feet in cats, either. Reading the quote that Marie provided, I would recommend having her hormone levels tested. At nine months old, her hormones are probably still in a state of development and change.

The food change may also have triggered an allergic response to some new ingredient in her diet.

Please keep us updated on your girl's condition and diagnosis.

Laurie


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

does she have a plastic water dish? my now gone tinker cat had swollen front feet and she drank off her paws, we tried and tested many things, switched to all stainless steel bowls and never had a problem again... I would also look at floor cleaners and treatment..


----------



## Tifta (Aug 19, 2011)

So I took my girl to the vet today. She had a Cbc and Profile of her blood done. They couldn't find anything wrong there. Everything was perfect blood wise. They have never heard of a cat having swelling in different feet and then being gone with in a 12 hour period. So they said that she could be allergic to something at home. And gave her Depo Medrol shot. 

I went a head and bought some different food. Halo spots stew, cause I heard it was good. The water I have is plastic, Cat mate fountain and then I have two other fountains placed around. I can't do Stainless steel cause my boy cat is allergic to it. I am very frustrated not knowing what she could be allergic to, but I am glad that her blood test came out normal.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

all of tinker's test came back normal. you might want to try a ceramic water dish for a few weeks to see if there is any improvement


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

A normal blood chemistry isn't going to check her hormone levels. That would require special testing. If you want that done, you're going to have to specifically request it from your vet.

Laurie


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I would also take a hard look at which cleaning products used (no phenols or other soap residues)and the areas were the cat has access to if allowed outside(fertilizers and lawn treatments) switch to a unscented litter if using a scented one..


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I had MAJOR problems with the plastic pet fountains with my cats. I have heard of others having them too. In my case, a plastic allergy led to extremely severe chin acne in two of the cats who were using the fountain. Like suggested above, I would try ceramic for a while.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Does she have any pain with the swelling? Thinking juvenile polyarthritis? Or heart failure could cause edema. Any labored or rapid breathing?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I also have a possible suggestion that seems to fit.

Both my boys got stung by bees a few times, mistly on their paws. Each time it happened the affected paw swelled right up, but it went down within 12 hours...is it possible it's a bug bite?

Do you have bees, wasps, spiders, or anything else that might cause a swelling bite?

If you notice it continues happening, watch the size of the swelling very carefully. My sister is allergic to bees and everytime she gets stung it gets worse...if it is a sting and the swelling gets worse each time I would be very concerned.


----------

